# UK citizen getting married to a US citizen in the USA



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I will be marrying my American fiance in May this year (I am British) and wanted to check if there was any specific identification/documents that I need to acquire a marriage license?

Not sure it's relevant but this will be taking place in Arizona.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks!

Michael


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

have you got the fiancee visa already 

you will need birth cert 
any divorce papers


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Davis1,

Many thanks for the reply.

Apologies, the situation is that she is living in the US and I am in the UK but we will be completing the spouse visa application once we're married.

Just wanted to know if I needed any specific documentation to acquire the marriage license.

Thanks again

Michael


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

yellowcard79 said:


> Hi Davis1,
> 
> Many thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Have your fiance contact the local courthouse. There may be some local quirks. Personally I would do that twice. Your marriage license has to have a golden apostille. Get several certified copies which does not cost much but they may come in handy later.


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi twostep,

Many thanks for the information, I will be sure to do that!

Michael


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

yellowcard79 said:


> Hi twostep,
> 
> Many thanks for the information, I will be sure to do that!
> 
> Michael


Good luck!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Arizona Marriage License Laws > Arizona Wedding Officiants, AZ
you do realize after you marry and leave ..it will be around a year to get back in ..

bettr to file for a fiancee visa now


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Arizona Marriage License Laws > Arizona Wedding Officiants, AZ
> you do realize after you marry and leave ..it will be around a year to get back in ..
> 
> bettr to file for a fiancee visa now


I cannot follow you Davis. AZ is a quirky state. Where did you see the "one year ..."? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> I cannot follow you Davis. AZ is a quirky state. Where did you see the "one year ..."? Thank you.


its the average time a spousal visa currently takes


----------

